# Cooper is over the rainbow bridge 🌈



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

No words, @Sole0102.  I am sitting here in horror with you. But so very grateful his last moments were peaceful and with the humans he loved so much.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

::hug::


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((Bear Hug))) and sharing tears.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I am so sorry, Sole.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh no! What a terrible, devastating experience, on top of all the sadness. My thoughts are with you and your family -sleep well, little Cooper. You packed a lot of loving into a short life.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh no. That must have been the worst feeling of helplessness.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m am so, so very sorry. I wish I could give you and yours a big hug. 😢


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm so sorry, how devastating. Love to you all.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I have no words. That must be very traumatizing for you and your family, and you all deserved a better end to this journey. I am furious for you. At least you were able to be there for the peaceful end of his suffering.

I pray for your strength.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Words are not enough. I am so so sorry for your loss and the awful experience Cooper suffered. Just not fair at all.
Thankfully Cooper was surrounded with love and peace.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh thats just the most horrible thing. RIP Cooper.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Just terrible---I am so sorry. Hugging you from afar and sending healing energy to you and your family. RIP, dear Cooper.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Thank goodness that dogs live in the moment and that he was able to be safely with his loving family at the end.

Really sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Cooper.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

That is so horrible! I am so sorry and sad to hear this news. Absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

I am filled with shock and sadness for you, your family, and Cooper.

I hope that in time you will find comfort in your memories of all the wonderful moments you shared with your sweet little boy.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

That's unbelievable. I have words, but they are not publishable on this forum. I am so angry and sad for you. 

I'm glad you all were able to be there and his passing seemed peaceful. Hugs and best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

He's at rest now. But I'm sorry that things went bad so quickly.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

There are just no words.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am terribly sorry things went this way 😢.

Cooper was surely comforted by having all of you around him, and he left feeling your love ❤.


----------



## cmac4103 (May 5, 2019)

Sole0102 said:


> I cannot believe that I am writing this but I am also sad to report that it happened because of horrible circumstances.
> 
> Cooper was attacked by another dog while in a private dog park that we had booked for an hour. A woman entered the park 10 minutes before her time slot with her dog off lead, claiming she didn't see us. He dog immediately attacked Cooper. Bless his heart, he ran around the perimeter of this large field yelping and trying to get away but wasn't fast enough to keep himself safe because he was unwell. No cuts on him at all but has either suffered bone damage or internal damage. We don't know, we just told the vet to end his suffering.
> 
> I am devastated beyond belief that my boy couldn't even have a good ending after such a tough life. We were all with him as a family at the end and I have to say, it didn't take long and it was very peaceful x


I am so saddened to read this, sending hugs. So sorry.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

That is heartbreaking. Tears streaming down my face, and sad, angry, and horrified all at once. I am so very sorry for Cooper and your family. Hugs.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So sorry for your loss💔🙏.


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

So sad to hear this, it must be devastating for you. Rest in peace beautiful boy Cooper. Sending loving thoughts to you and your family 💕


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Oh so heartbreaking. I hope you and your family can find some comfort in each other and memories of better days. Thinking of you.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm so sorry. I'm in tears. Hugs to you and your family. Rest in peace, Cooper.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You did what was best for him. I’m sorry his life was so short but he had the best person to take care of him. Hugs.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm afraid no words can addiquately address your pain. My heart goes out to you and yours. I've been following Cooper's story from the beginning. What a tragic end to a difficult life. I hope you can find solace in the love you poured into Cooper's life. No doubt Cooper knew and appreciated your love and care. God bless...


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm so sorry. It was bad enough knowing it was going to be soon anyway, but to have it be for this reason is even worse.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Rest In Peace, sweet Cooper. He had a loving family and that’s not nothing. Hugs to you in this difficult grieving time.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am so terribly sorry. I wish I had words to help, but I do not. My eyes share your tears.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Tragedy upon tragedy, so wrong, so unfair, so sad. My prayers are with you all. 

Cooper was dealt an unfair hand and even with all that he's gone thru, there's so much love shared which will always remain. 

Bless you, little Cooper. I've asked my girls to find you over the Bridge and be your friend and guide.


----------



## that_poodle_noodle (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m so so sorry to hear this, I can’t imagine how devastated you must be ❤ I’ve always thought that Cooper seemed like such a lovely dog and the sheer happiness I could see on his face in photos you’ve posted shows that he must have known how loved he was. You’ve given him the best life possible and I hope that gives you some small comfort now xx


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sole0102 said:


> I cannot believe that I am writing this but I am also sad to report that it happened because of horrible circumstances.
> 
> Cooper was attacked by another dog while in a private dog park that we had booked for an hour. A woman entered the park 10 minutes before her time slot with her dog off lead, claiming she didn't see us. He dog immediately attacked Cooper. Bless his heart, he ran around the perimeter of this large field yelping and trying to get away but wasn't fast enough to keep himself safe because he was unwell. No cuts on him at all but has either suffered bone damage or internal damage. We don't know, we just told the vet to end his suffering.
> 
> I am devastated beyond belief that my boy couldn't even have a good ending after such a tough life. We were all with him as a family at the end and I have to say, it didn't take long and it was very peaceful x


I am very sorry to hear all this, it must have been traumatizing. Run Free lil Cooper!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I just have no words… I am so, so sorry for the terrible thing that happened and for your loss of your precious Cooper. Tears flow as write this. I am glad you could be with him as he flew over that Rainbow Bridge. Sending ((((hugs))))).


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so sad reading this. I am terribly sorry you had this horrible trauma happen and then to lose your little friend Cooper......... Thinking of you and sending healing thoughts your way. 
Is this woman offering any compensation?


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

star said:


> I am so sad reading this. I am terribly sorry you had this horrible trauma happen and then to lose your little friend Cooper......... Thinking of you and sending healing thoughts your way.
> Is this woman offering any compensation?


I found out last night that it wasn't even the owner of the dog who was there with it. The owner of the dog and the person who owns the dog park both want to speak to me when I am ready. The dog hurt him the first time it caught him and caught him another 4 times after that. Cooper could always outrun any dog but he was too unwell. My friend threw herself to the ground to protect Cooper when he ran back to us and she was like a shield around him. The dog was still trying to attack him. 

I'm not even angry, I just feel so sad for Cooper and I want them to know how devastated we are for us and for him that we couldn't have his last days as planned. For such a small dog, he has left my house feeling empty. We miss him so much but are happy that he is no longer suffering.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I was away from my computer because we were at a trial yesterday (me and Javelin). I am so angry that an inconsiderate and clueless person took away the lovely plan you had for your last few days with your sweet boy. Cooper deserved those days. Thankfully I am sure that he is finding his time on the other side of the bridge to be peaceful and fun.


----------



## JDagno (May 15, 2019)

I am in shock hearing this! My heart breaks for you all 💔


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

I’m so sorry, how heartbreaking 😢 RIP cooper 🌈


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I am so very sorry for your loss and the circumstances. In times these last days will fade and you will be able to hold on to the precious memories. As always I recommend "Yoga for a Broken Heart" by Yoga with Adriene which is available free on youtube (and you do not need to know any yoga to do it). It is what got me through losing my boys...


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I just read about Cooper - my heart goes out to you Sole. Rest in peace, beautiful Cooper, and Sole, may you always be blessed with beautiful memories of him.


----------



## Lubancoco (Oct 2, 2021)

Sole0102 said:


> I cannot believe that I am writing this but I am also sad to report that it happened because of horrible circumstances.
> 
> Cooper was attacked by another dog while in a private dog park that we had booked for an hour. A woman entered the park 10 minutes before her time slot with her dog off lead, claiming she didn't see us. He dog immediately attacked Cooper. Bless his heart, he ran around the perimeter of this large field yelping and trying to get away but wasn't fast enough to keep himself safe because he was unwell. No cuts on him at all but has either suffered bone damage or internal damage. We don't know, we just told the vet to end his suffering.
> 
> I am devastated beyond belief that my boy couldn't even have a good ending after such a tough life. We were all with him as a family at the end and I have to say, it didn't take long and it was very peaceful x


My little toy poodle passed on 12/9 and I had her for seventeen years. I am so sorry Cooper passed away in such a violent way. I almost lost Coco twice, to violence, and feel so fortunate that she died in old age, getting euthanasia to end her suffering.
Coco was still a puppy, less than a year old, when she was viciously attacked by a black lab that was a neighbor dog. This dog barked all the time. The neighbor was walking two dogs on a double leash. This dog lunged at Coco and the woman was not able to hold her dog. The only reason Coco survived was because she as wearing a thick coat which was punctured to the skin, on both sides of her spine. Another time she ran toward a coyote, hidden in the shadows, to protect me. She was a 7 lb toy. She had a deep puncture mark on her hind leg, a warning bite. A few days of antibiotics and pain pills and she was Ok. Never went out after dark without a leash again. Coco was my first dog. It was sheer luck that she survived those attacks. 
You need to grieve and someday open your heart to another. 
I keep talking to Coco and told her that to send me another puppy like her. I looked 6 months to find her. The first breeder I called has two toy poodle white females. I am driving to her place right after Christmas. If that works out, man, Coco is doing a great job from the rainbow bridge.


----------

